# New ssd in my macminimid 2011



## Louis.PE46 (Nov 23, 2018)

Macmini 250g ssd samsung evo 
New ram 2x4g ram apple.
Can i run Mojave ? Its mid 2011 macmini 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Is there some compelling reason you need to run Mojave?

Have been some reports of it not really being ready for prime time as yet.


----------



## Louis.PE46 (Nov 23, 2018)

Sorry im not that good in English in a french canadien. I don’t really understand what you say. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

According to Apple page https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT201475 requirements for Mojave exclude you 2011 Mini. 


Check compatibility
You can upgrade to macOS Mojave from OS X Mountain Lion or later on any of the following Mac models. Your Mac also needs at least 2GB of memory and 12.5GB of available storage space, or up to 18.5GB of storage space when upgrading from OS X Yosemite or earlier.
MacBook introduced in early 2015 or later
MacBook Air introduced in mid 2012 or later
MacBook Pro introduced in mid 2012 or later
*Mac mini introduced in late 2012 or later*
iMac introduced in late 2012 or later
iMac Pro (all models)
Mac Pro introduced in late 2013, plus mid-2010 or mid-2012 models with a recommended Metal-capable graphics card.
To find your Mac model, memory, storage space, and macOS version, choose About This Mac from the Apple () menu. If your Mac isn't compatible with macOS Mojave, the installer will let you know.


----------



## AquaAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Existe-t-il une raison impérieuse de lancer Mojave?
Certains rapports signalent qu'il n'est pas encore prêt pour le moment.

En Francais. 

j'utilise pas le Mojave, j'utilise 10.10.5 j'attendrais un peu avant d'installer le nouveau system


----------

